# Brixham Trawlers



## al1934 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am helping a lady to research her family. Her great grandfather was John SITTERS born 1859, who was Skipper of six Brixham trawlers: INTERNOS, MERRY LASS, PROCEED, SUPERB, TRY IT and VENTURE. These are only the ones which I have found with his name, so there may well be more.

I have found that INTERNOS was sunk by a UBoat in March 1917 off Trevose Head but without loss of life.

John gave one, the DORIS MAY, to his son John Henry SITTERS, born 1880.

I know absolutely nothing about fishing trawlers, particularly the sailing vessels, and would appreciate any pictures, photos, data, etc which will be helpful to the lady's family history.

Best wishes,


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

You may find more about them on www.brixhamsailingtrawlers.co.uk. The site generally only deals with Brixham built vessels but you may be lucky.
Gil.


----------



## al1934 (Aug 11, 2007)

Many thanks, Gil

I had already visited that website and left a query, but am still waiting. I have always found that SN has a wealth of knowledge and often comes up with answers, so I posted the above.

Best wishes


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Alick

MERRY LASS, PROCEED, SUPERB, TRY IT and VENTURE are listed on that site. I have looked at INTER NOS in 1892 Mercantile Navy List and she is recorded as follows.
INTER NOS (O.N.71875) Ketch rig 48grt Built Brixham 1876 owner John Sitters, Overgang, Brixham.
Gil.


----------



## al1934 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Gil,

I have found them now.

Best wishes,


----------

